# Why does my speed keep dropping?



## chrislo

Hi again, my Linksys WRT54GS is not cooperating again. This time I am not having problems with ping, it's speed is whats causing the problems. Normally my speed runs around 54 Mbps, but right now it's only running at 11 Mbps mostly. It seems to be going between 11 Mbps and 48 Mbps and as low as 5.5 Mbps and 1 Mbps, it is constantly changing. 

I am a gamer and this issue is really affecting me, the games are lagging on me and everything, it's making the total experience unbearable. I just don't know what to do. I disconnected my wireless card on this computer, I disconnected and reconnected the power cables on my modem and router, and I even tried changing the frequency the router broadcast on.

Now here is some information I can tell you to save some time:

-I live out in the country, I only have 2 homes next to me that have full time residents. As far as I know they don't have any wireless routers to interfere with mine. Plus my wireless card doesn't detect any other router in my area.

-The router is very close to this computer, it's in the room next to me. It's just a regular drywall in-between the router and the PC. 

-Yes I have wireless phones, but they didn't effect my wireless connection before. 

Someone told me wireless connections are not for gamers, maybe I have to find a way to move my modem and router closer to me and wire it up. I don't know, I really don't want to do that. So can you guys please tell me how to solve the problem. I haven't had any issues with this router for nearly a year, but I guess it felt that was too long to go without harassing me.


----------



## tremmor

i can only tell fix the 1st problem with a direct connection.
Wireless is very slow for downloading and gaming.
wireless is fine for surfing and thats about it.


----------



## chrislo

tremmor said:


> i can only tell fix the 1st problem with a direct connection.
> Wireless is very slow for downloading and gaming.
> wireless is fine for surfing and thats about it.



Thats what I am probably going to do somewhere along the line. Bring my modem/router into the same room, put a splitter where my cable box is so I can connect my Cable Box and Modem, and run a Ethernet cable to my PC. I guess I can tuck the cable under my molding. 

Until then I need to get this damned wired connection working right, any suggestions anyone. I find it hard to believe the connection can work so long with issue, and now it's bothering me again.


----------



## Jerrick

Have you tried increasing the signal strength?


----------



## chrislo

Jerrick said:


> Have you tried increasing the signal strength?



Well from what I can see the Signal Strength is usually very good to excellent. Now and then, not often the signal is good to low. But how would I do this?


----------



## ramiel-care

have you tried to update your Operating System? There is no relatyion to it if you ask me but to my experience I got it all done and working. Just try to update your Winsdows XP.


----------



## chrislo

ramiel-care said:


> have you tried to update your Operating System? There is no relatyion to it if you ask me but to my experience I got it all done and working. Just try to update your Winsdows XP.



Good idea and I tried it. I went to the Windows Update website and I was only missing 3 minor software upgrades. I downloaded them and it had no effect on the speed. Thanks though.

So does anyone else know how I can fix this? I tried changing the channel, lowering the MTU settings, and restarting the router and modem but it only helped for a few minutes. Then the speed dropped again. Please respond, this is not normal.


----------



## gamerman4

I put DD-WRT in my WRT54G and it has worked so much better since, DD-WRT also lets you increase the power going to the wifi antennas, it is relatively safe but you have to know what you are doing if you want to put it on your router.
Aside from that, I'd recommend running some cable for a better connection. Also try doing a factory reset, sometimes routers just need a good reboot.


----------



## chrislo

gamerman4 said:


> I put DD-WRT in my WRT54G and it has worked so much better since, DD-WRT also lets you increase the power going to the wifi antennas, it is relatively safe but you have to know what you are doing if you want to put it on your router.
> Aside from that, I'd recommend running some cable for a better connection. Also try doing a factory reset, sometimes routers just need a good reboot.



DD-WRT is firmware of some sort? I updated the firmware before, but I had help from Linksys Technical support. I would be willing to try that solution but I would need step by step instructions to get it installed. The factory reset is something I am considering, I might try that today. That seemed to solve the issues I had with the router the last time. Can you tell me how to do it though? I know where the reset button is, but I don't remember how long I had to hold in the button.

I am thinking of running a wired connection, but I would have to move the modem and router into this room. What I could do is tuck the ethernet cable under my molding and keep it clean looking, I would just need to get a 25' ethernet cable. I don't have any money right now so that is something I would have to do down the road.

I have a cable jack to connect the modem to the jack, but that jack has an HD-DVR in it and I don't know if the jack can handle a modem and a HD-DVR. That is my only concern.


----------



## gamerman4

DD-WRT is a third-party firmware based off of linux. I can't just give you instructions because they are a bit different depending on the exact model and version of your router but here is some information if you feel like doing it. It is a much more advanced version of the normal Linksys firmware, the GUI is very similar but it has more options and configuration. I have never had any problems and with the antenna power raised a bit I can get a full signal in my bathroom (good place to test signal penetration).

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Index:FAQ
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation


----------



## chrislo

gamerman4 said:


> DD-WRT is a third-party firmware based off of linux. I can't just give you instructions because they are a bit different depending on the exact model and version of your router but here is some information if you feel like doing it. It is a much more advanced version of the normal Linksys firmware, the GUI is very similar but it has more options and configuration. I have never had any problems and with the antenna power raised a bit I can get a full signal in my bathroom (good place to test signal penetration).
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Index:FAQ
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation



I looked through those links you provided me with and it looks very complex. I checked the bottom of my router and it said WRT54GS v.2. So would that be the number I would use to identify what to download? Also if I download the wrong firmware or install it wrong will it brick my router?

For now I want to just try rebooting the router. If I remember correctly you had to hold in the reset button for one minute? Also is that all I have to do?


----------



## gamerman4

chrislo said:


> I looked through those links you provided me with and it looks very complex. I checked the bottom of my router and it said WRT54GS v.2. So would that be the number I would use to identify what to download? Also if I download the wrong firmware or install it wrong will it brick my router?
> 
> For now I want to just try rebooting the router. If I remember correctly you had to hold in the reset button for one minute? Also is that all I have to do?



The procedure can possibly brick your router but as long as you follow the directions then you should have no problem. The dd-wrt site says it supports your router.
from the wiki:


> WTR54GS
> A compact wireless travel router with SpeedBooster support, it only has 1 LAN + 1 WAN RJ-45 output.


if that is what describes your router and it is v2 then you will need to use the http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/downloads/v24/Broadcom/Linksys/WRT54GS_v2/dd-wrt.v24_mini_wrt54gs.bin

here are some instructions:
http://www.testmy.net/forum/t-12222

I'm not saying this will fix your issues, I have done it to mine without any prior knowledge of doing these kinds of things and it worked well and my router is better because of it. If you are unsure of yourself, don't do it. If you do want to do it then make sure you flash your router while your comp is connected by a cable, flashing with wifi will almost guarantee your router will brick.

Also, sometimes in the router config there is an option to just reset it but you can just hold down the reset button (30 seconds is what it says for mine).


----------



## chrislo

gamerman4 said:


> The procedure can possibly brick your router but as long as you follow the directions then you should have no problem. The dd-wrt site says it supports your router.
> from the wiki:
> 
> if that is what describes your router and it is v2 then you will need to use the http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/downloads/v24/Broadcom/Linksys/WRT54GS_v2/dd-wrt.v24_mini_wrt54gs.bin
> 
> here are some instructions:
> http://www.testmy.net/forum/t-12222
> 
> I'm not saying this will fix your issues, I have done it to mine without any prior knowledge of doing these kinds of things and it worked well and my router is better because of it. If you are unsure of yourself, don't do it. If you do want to do it then make sure you flash your router while your comp is connected by a cable, flashing with wifi will almost guarantee your router will brick.
> 
> Also, sometimes in the router config there is an option to just reset it but you can just hold down the reset button (30 seconds is what it says for mine).



Well I tried rebooting the router and that didn't work. I rebooted and put my setting back to what they were. Before I could put my previous setting in the speed dropped all the way down again. So rebooting isn't working.

Oh and thats not my router, my router is a WRT54GS.


----------



## gamerman4

chrislo said:


> Well I tried rebooting the router and that didn't work. I rebooted and put my setting back to what they were. Before I could put my previous setting in the speed dropped all the way down again. So rebooting isn't working.
> 
> Oh and thats not my router, my router is a WRT54GS.



oh hah, lol i know what i did wrong, typo

your router:
WRT54GS

I typed
WTR54GS, the portable version, lol

anyways, that link is still the one you need since it is for the WRT54GS


----------



## chrislo

gamerman4 said:


> oh hah, lol i know what i did wrong, typo
> 
> your router:
> WRT54GS
> 
> I typed
> WTR54GS, the portable version, lol
> 
> anyways, that link is still the one you need since it is for the WRT54GS



Heh yea I know, when I was searching through those links I accidentally clicked on that link a few times. I am going to contact Linksys and see what they can do for me first. If they can fix it then great, if not I will consider doing this firmware upgrade. I am a bit concerned that if I use this firmware I will screw the installation up and brick my router. I really can't afford another router right now. Thanks for your help, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## chrislo

This is totally unbelievable. I called up Linksys and they expect me to pay $30 for tech support now. I keep telling the lady I will only accept free support, she keeps pointing me to their useless website for free help. I go there, ask my question, and no one responds. I try to look the answer up myself and it keeps telling me how to solve intermittent connection issues, not speed issues. Still though she either points me to their useless website or tries to force their expensive tech support down my throat. Now I have no idea what to do.

Where else can I find my answer? I can't even afford to download this aftermarket firmware because I can't afford a new router if I destroy this router trying to install the firmware. Soon as I fall into some money I am going back to D-Link products, I never had as many issues with their products.


----------



## gamerman4

I assume you are using a PC, i also assume that it is a PCI wifi card in the PC.

It might not be the routers fault at all. Since PCI slots are at the lower end of a compuer, there are plenty of things that can interfere with your signal from there. Try propping the back of the computer up and see if it helps, or putting the comp on a high place just to rule out a possible cause.

A wired connection would be best so if it is just in the other room, drill a hole and run a cable.


----------



## chrislo

gamerman4 said:


> I assume you are using a PC, i also assume that it is a PCI wifi card in the PC.
> 
> It might not be the routers fault at all. Since PCI slots are at the lower end of a compuer, there are plenty of things that can interfere with your signal from there. Try propping the back of the computer up and see if it helps, or putting the comp on a high place just to rule out a possible cause.
> 
> A wired connection would be best so if it is just in the other room, drill a hole and run a cable.



Thats not the issue. Two out of 3 wireless cards are USB, and I am having slower than normal speeds on more than one computer.


----------



## gamerman4

Well the last thing I can say is elevate your router, the higher the elevation the better the range (and signal) theoretically.


----------



## chrislo

Alright, thanks for all your help. I actually go through to Linksys technical system via the chat system. I told them label was missing on my router and they helped. They suggested I update my firmware. So I did, but that didn't help either. So now I am back to square one.


----------

